# How to show a stuborn donkey who's boss



## Horsesaremyoutlet (Dec 15, 2016)

So my dad went to get my donkey (Jack) and put him in a different pen while the goats were feeding. When dad opened the gate for Jack to follow him to the pen he wouldn't budge. My dad walked all the way up to the pen and put the food on the ground hoping he would eventually go to it. An hour or so passed and Jack was still in the same spot, so my dad said "ok I see how it is," he closed the gate and led the goats to where his sweet feed was and let them eat all of it while Jack was fuming mad watching all this go down. So long story short the next day when my dad tried to get Jack to go to the other pen, you can bet he waddled his little butt to the pen without hesitation because he didn't want the goats to have his food.


----------



## 2Wanda61 (Jan 3, 2017)

Always wondered if the saying was based in reality or old wives tale and the stubborn donkey. Although Old Wives usually know best!


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

:rofl: I love this!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

:rofl: LOL that's adorable!


----------



## Horsesaremyoutlet (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you


----------

